# The doctor is in



## Hans Scheffler (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi evryone,
my name is Hans Scheffler and i have been swamping the boards with my posts as Dr.Wu-famous character from Steely Dans Katy Lied and actually a real person who helped Walter Becker to get over his drug addiction.
Thanks for that!

I work as a sound designer for companies like Apple, Roland, Native Instruments, Access, Ninevoltaudio and last but not least Spectrasonics.
You can find my patches and patterns in products like the V-Synth(GT), Fantom Series, MC series, Virus, Logic7 and 8, FM8, Massive, Beat Bandit, Stylus RMX, Atmosphere and finally Omnisphere.
I am extremely grateful for all the great opportunities to get creative and look forward to join this vital community and exchange thoughts and ideas with all of you!

good luck and Namaste!
Hans
o-[][]-o =o o=<


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 23, 2008)

Welcome to VI Hans! Nice that you found us and great having you here. Enjoy the forum!


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks Frederick
VI Control looks like the place to be!
Hope i can contribute!


----------



## sevaels (Sep 23, 2008)

Welcome Hans!
=o


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 23, 2008)

I already welcomed you in another thread but, just in case...


WELCOME TO VI-CONTROL DR. WU!!!


This forum is even better with your distinguished and unique presence!


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Sep 23, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys!
I already feel like im coming home!
Looking forward to hang with you!
(o) 

and i love those emoticons that you people have here
/\~O >8o o/~


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow - our very own musical therapist...


----------

